# CCT scramble fail?



## JeffDelucia (Feb 3, 2010)

I was just doing some 2x2 solves and i got the scramble U' R' U' R F' R2 U' R U' F':fp there should not be scrambles that easy. i got .67 seconds first try. Try it out and post your times.


----------



## Novriil (Feb 3, 2010)

0.53.. btw there's a thread for that kind of scrambles..
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5799


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 3, 2010)

These sorts of scrambles do come up in 2x2 from time to time

0.69 hehe


----------



## JeffDelucia (Feb 3, 2010)

isnt that only for 3x3 scrambles?


----------



## Toad (Feb 3, 2010)

CCT does not have optimal scrambles until version 0.9.5.

For 2x2 it just does random move scrambles.

Why have you reduced the number of moves to 10? This will mean ALL your scrambles are not necessarily "fully scrambled". With CCT I always set it to 15 moves for 2x2.


----------



## H (Feb 3, 2010)

0,35 here


----------



## JeffDelucia (Feb 3, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> CCT does not have optimal scrambles until version 0.9.5.
> 
> For 2x2 it just does random move scrambles.
> 
> Why have you reduced the number of moves to 10? This will mean ALL your scrambles are not necessarily "fully scrambled". With CCT I always set it to 15 moves for 2x2.


I havent reduced anything...


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow that scramble is extremely difficult

It took me 2 entire fifths of a second (0.41 actually)


----------



## Enter (Feb 3, 2010)

these would be great an a wca competition


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 3, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> there should not be scrambles that easy.


False. Depends on the context.


----------



## Novriil (Feb 3, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> isnt that only for 3x3 scrambles?



Nope.. just write that it's (scramble) for 2x2 and post it there.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 3, 2010)

i heard that there is this flight simulator in the newest verson of CCT?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow, I'm so bad. 1.28. Really quite pathetic.


----------



## Owen (Feb 3, 2010)

Is CCT pronounced "Sit"?


----------



## Muesli (Feb 3, 2010)

Owen said:


> Is CCT pronounced "Sit"?


See See Tee


----------



## Tyrannous (Feb 3, 2010)

0.83 =[ i need a better cube, this stupid ES one locks up way too much, cant even cut corners at all


----------



## JeffDelucia (Feb 3, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> 0.83 =[ i need a better cube, this stupid ES one locks up way too much, cant even cut corners at all


LanLan ftw


----------



## Tyrannous (Feb 3, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> Tyrannous said:
> 
> 
> > 0.83 =[ i need a better cube, this stupid ES one locks up way too much, cant even cut corners at all
> ...



Yeah, shall be in my next order, in 6 months =[


----------



## KwS Pall (Feb 3, 2010)

yyy, I had 4-move solution - 0.72 on camera 

0.50 on that one. ES with V logo <3


----------



## jfly (Feb 3, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> i heard that there is this flight simulator in the newest verson of CCT?



LOL. Nope, but that sounds like a great idea! Expect it in cct 1.0.


----------



## shelley (Feb 4, 2010)

Just a flight simulator? I thought you were doing a full blown operating system! inb4 "but will it run crysis?"


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 4, 2010)

shelley said:


> Just a flight simulator? I thought you were doing a full blown operating system! inb4 "but will it run crysis?"


I would be happy with just a web browser. Ideally, it would announce each page load time over the speakers, and randomly mess up all my browsing history.


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 4, 2010)

0.59 lol WR FTW


----------



## PeterV (Feb 4, 2010)

0.99 --> I stink


----------



## Muesli (Feb 4, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Just a flight simulator? I thought you were doing a full blown operating system! inb4 "but will it run crysis?"
> ...


Lol!


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Feb 4, 2010)

.86 on a mini type C2 on cubetimer


----------



## TemurAmir (Feb 6, 2010)

+2 on first try
DNF second try
0.55 third try
EDIT, beat you Cyrus 
DNF 4th try keep on doing U4 instead of U2


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 6, 2010)

.56


----------



## Edward (Feb 6, 2010)

.46 best try.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 6, 2010)

0.34. Best time. Did WAY too many attempts...
I've got a few other scrambles like this before, where there are 2 or 3 move solutions. Random state FTW.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 6, 2010)

0.19 with the illegal pick up
0.65 with regular pick up
0.26 with keyboard


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 14, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> i got .67 seconds first try. Try it out and post your times.



lol that's my PB.

But on this scramble I got .38, of course it's not gonna count as my PB.


----------



## kooixh (Feb 15, 2010)

0.93


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 15, 2010)

1.03. i fail on easy scrambles, and my eastsheen locks up. im getting a lanlan 2x2 from iSpinz at indiana winter 2010


----------

